# Trail cams?



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Pulled a few cards from my cameras this week anticipating the upcoming youth season for my daughters and the Oklahoma rifle season. Hunted three times so far with my bow, but it's still just too warm and lots of acorns. Bucks mostly still nocturnal. Got a few prospects. Anyone else getting any good pictures?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Your girls should be able to bring home some venison, MR. Dang nice!

How old are they and what firearm will they be shooting?


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

11 and 13. I have an older Winchester model 70 in 257 Roberts and they have gotten to be good shots. Glad they like to hunt, especially with me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics and Good Luck on your girls hunts. I dont really use trails cams, its mainly National Forests and you would have to put a trail cam to watch your trail cam and then one to watch that one and so on, all the way back home.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I hope the girls get thier bucks. Same to you!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see the young ladies have an interest in the outdoors. I was the chairperson of Michigan's largest youth hunt event for some 10 years and it was surprising how many young ladies participated. Things have sure changed over the years. Here's a short clip I shot of one of the youngsters, who had just brought in a whitetail:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen this older man gives you kudo's for what you have done.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Always great to learn we have some youngsters to carry on. Already thinking of having my great grandson over Thanksgiving and taking him on a hunt.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Oklahoma youth season is upon us once again. My oldest daughter filled her tag this evening with a good deer. Love making memories with her and her sister. We had to have the pre hunt coin toss to see who would shoot first and Ella, my youngest daughter won and immediately looked at her big sister and said "you go ahead and take the gun, cause I get to go with dad all day tomorrow and you gotta go help momma decorate her classroom". Love the heart these two girls have. Big Sissie made a good shot. Looks like another taxidermy bill is coming up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Phenomenal! Wallhanger for sure. Wow! Holy Cow! A deer for the ages.

Record book?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats to the both!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nive Deer, Tell her Congrats !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice, congrats..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Nice deer. Congrats to her on a great memory!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats! That is an amazing buck!


----------

